# Looking for turkey fan mount help



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have two fans from previous years that have been salted and pinned on boards. They will be going on a double-mount board and both fans need a bit of TLC before that happens.

I also have a fan from this year in the freezer to use as "spare parts" for missing feathers.

Can someone with the "know-how" get these board ready for me? Oakland County, but can travel a bit.

Mahalo


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Was a fellow up here that would take the fan apart and replace it (hot glue) to a piece of wood/cardboard, putting it all back together w/out the 'meat', just the feathers. Hed also apply some of the chest feathers to finish off the mount. They looked great. I havent seen any of his work in several years.


----------

